# Jail can't receive connections externally



## BlueCoder (Jan 26, 2013)

Interesting thing here. It's not really in the way of anything but it's bugging me not being able to figure it out.

I can't seem to be able to connect from my firewall box to any service inside any jail on my main box. Specifically I can't ssh into the jails (pkg.ares.local) on the main box. The problem exists will all services inside jails but am using ssh as a prime example.

I can see the incoming traffic with tcpdump inside the jail I am trying to connect to. And I have verified with sockstat that the daemons are listening. The strangest thing is I can connect from the main box (ares.local) into its child jails just fine. And I can ssh from the firewall to ares.local just fine.

The problem exists with all firewalls off.

I can connect just fine to jails on the firewall. And all jails can connect to services on the firewall just fine.

Any ideas on what I could be missing?


----------



## BlueCoder (Jan 27, 2013)

I found my problem. I started using a custom script to start my jails rather than the one in rc.d. I reason did that was I could start using the parameter form and enable specific features per jail rather than enabling features for jails globally. And it just makes everything cleaner not having everything divorced from rc.conf.

The problem was: I made the mistake of using the IP address for the jail as it's own netmask when I create the IP rather than using 255.255.255.255.

P.S. So now how do I mark the thread solved? Second can I as the user that originally posted the thread move it to the more general networking category rather than firewalls?


----------



## fonz (Jan 27, 2013)

BlueCoder said:
			
		

> So now how do I mark the thread solved?


Edit the original (=first) post, click "go advanced" and select the "Solved" prefix.



			
				BlueCoder said:
			
		

> Second can I as the user that originally posted the thread move it to the more general networking category rather than firewalls?


No, you can't. You'll have to ask a moderator/administrator to do that.


----------



## fbsd1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Bluecoder
Could you post that custom startup script. It sound very interesting.


----------

